# Little mystery



## Kirstmum (Oct 21, 2021)

Afternoon everyone.

I am hoping someone may have had similar.

My little boy has complex needs(global delay, oxygen dependent, non mobile, dwarfism to make a few!). He is 6 years old. After a bout of illness he got very poorly and bs plummeted to 1.8. He got over this bug but we are now aware he has very funny blood sugars!

His BS regularly drop below 3.5 overnight and need juice to pick him up. During the day he will quite often go up to 11/12. 

They originally said they thought it was ketonic hypoglycemia but it doesn't explain the highs.

They did a glucose tolerance test and though his figures were high they weren't quite high enough for them to class him as diabetic. 

Has anyone has similar?

Tia x


----------



## Bronco Billy (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi Tia. I haven’t heard of anything similar, but 11/12 seems quite high to not give a diagnosis. Does your son only go up to this level immediately after eating? Does it last long? His other medical needs may be influencing the numbers, but you might want to ask for a fasting blood glucose test. This will give an indication of how blood glucose levels are managed without the impact of food to get in the way. This page on the JDRF website will give you more information.






						The Complexity of Diagnosing Type 1 Diabetes
					

The Complexity of Diagnosing Type 1 Diabetes A type 1 diabetes (T1D) diagnosis can happen suddenly and unexpectedly. Many times, the disease is identified through symptoms that can appear as a cold or flu. While it represents a big life change, people with T1D can live long, full, happy lives...




					www.jdrf.org
				




I hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2021)

@Bronco Billy - you have not inserted a link.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Oct 23, 2021)

trophywench said:


> @Bronco Billy - you have not inserted a link.


Don't you just hate it when that happens?  Thanks for letting me know, I've edited to include the link.


----------



## Kirstmum (Oct 23, 2021)

Thank you. Unfortunately doesn't seem to be food related. Since posting this he had a really bad day and spiked up to 15. The doctors don't seem worried which is baffling me. 

Thank you for the link. I will have a good read


----------



## Bronco Billy (Oct 23, 2021)

Is it a GP saying this? Is your son on steroids? They can cause highs.


----------



## Kirstmum (Oct 23, 2021)

Bronco Billy said:


> Is it a GP saying this? Is your son on steroids? They can cause highs.


No, he's on lots of laxatives. A paedatrician.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Oct 23, 2021)

The other medication may be having an effect on the blood glucose levels, but please ask the paediatrician at the earliest opportunity for a full explanation of why the numbers aren't a cause for concern. I would be interested to know what it is. If the numbers continue to rise, would you mind letting me know? Is your son going to the toilet more frequently and very thirsty?


----------

